# Wolf spider



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I found this wolf spider and decided to take some pics. He just ate a small fly in the first and I threw a moth to him in the second pic. Badass little creatures.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

.......


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ewwww,
where di u get that fom, is it poisonous?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Those things are awesome. They always make webs up on our pool deck, it is so funny when you throw a moth in its web. They wrap them all up..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pics!!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

god i cant stand spiders...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh damn,...that second shots is just sick....awesome...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pics









I hate those guys though


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

eh.... spiderman.... from you name you'd think that you would know that *ALL* spiders are poisonous...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

very cool photos


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

very true sanquinea (even long dadys r)

its just the ammount of venom they can injest and the fangs length... most species cant even penetrate human skin.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I was outside smoking and saw him hangin about 6" away from my face.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I was outside smoking and saw him hangin about 6" away from my face.












that would suck


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yep that just reminded me of wut they are like, ill make double sure to step on anyone i see, lol i hate spyders with a passion


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I love spiders. They are some of the most facinating and diverse creatures on the planet. I remember when I was in thailand and saw some spiders that supposedly killed birds in trees. Shiny gloss black, some with bodies as big as ping pong balls. More venomous than a cobra. Just pure evil.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That second shot is killer!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> That second shot is killer!


 Makes me want to splurge on a macro lens now.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I have heard that daddy long legs are one of the most poisonus spiders in the world but their fangs cant penetrate human skin??? true or bs?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

So are they posinous? Because I think I have them around here.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Lonald said:


> I have heard that daddy long legs are one of the most poisonus spiders in the world but their fangs cant penetrate human skin??? true or bs?


 It's BS. There was a show on discovery, Mythbusters, that tested the daddy long legs venom vs. that of a black widow (one of the most deadly spiders) and found it to be no where near as toxic.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that daddy long legs are one of the most poisonus spiders in the world but their fangs cant penetrate human skin??? true or bs?
> ...


 Don't believe that [email protected]$$ show...it has been proven before about daddy long legs...its true..


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> acidWarp said:
> 
> 
> > Lonald said:
> ...


 care to post a link?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Aaron your full of sh*t. It is not true

http://www.rochedalss.qld.edu.au/spider/daddy.htm


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

no need to get in a fight over a daddy long legs guys lol, nice pics bro


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

crazy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> acidWarp said:
> 
> 
> > Lonald said:
> ...


 I'm sure as hell not believing you.

Awesome shots channafreak


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool spider, but not a wolf spider.

here: http://www.ento.okstate.edu/ddd/insects/wolfspider.htm


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats cool, i once watched a spider for half an hour kill a wasp


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > acidWarp said:
> ...


 Get a life..


----------



## Aqualung (Jul 20, 2003)

daddy long legs arent actually spiders, and i think the thing about their venom is just a tall tail.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

traumatic said:


> cool spider, but not a wolf spider.
> 
> here: http://www.ento.okstate.edu/ddd/insects/wolfspider.htm


 Traumatic, good eye. It's not a wolf spider, it's probably some species of orb spider judging by the 'horns' on the abdomen.

Channafreak, great macro photography!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Lonald said:


> I have heard that daddy long legs are one of the most poisonus spiders in the world but their fangs cant penetrate human skin??? true or bs?


 bs daddy long legs are not venmous...people say they are but there not there venom is as 1/10 as toxin as a bee sting


----------

